# [SOLVED] Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File



## ben1390 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All

I am trying to re-install Windows XP on a friends Advent netbook using a USB flash drive as the netbook doesn't have a CD Drive and I don't have an external one. I have used Novicorp WinToFlash to create the USB flash drive and a Windows XP SP3 CD, however when i boot from the flash drive I get the following error:

Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
<Windows root>system32hal.dll
Please re-install a copy of the above file.

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File*

You're still booting from the HDD. Boot into the Setup (Bios) and change the boot order from HDD first to USB first boot device.


----------



## ben1390 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File*



spunk.funk said:


> You're still booting from the HDD. Boot into the Setup (Bios) and change the boot order from HDD first to USB first boot device.


Yep, i did set the USB as the only boot device :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File*

Maybe this will help: Resolved - Missing hal.dll when installing xp from USB


----------



## ben1390 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File*

Thank you so much for that link, i've now got there in the end :smile: I will write up an article on how to install windows from a USB drive to help others :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing or Corrupt hal.dll File*

We look forward to reading it. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## jolancer (Jul 5, 2004)

cause of the nature of this post ill first mention a link to an alternative method of booting XP from USB:
How To Install Windows XP From A USB Flash Drive Articles - OCIA.net
Its more cumbersome, but much more control and consequently safer IMO
_______________________________________________

I am also going through this process of using a USB flash drive to install XP onto a netbook. And think it maybe worth mentioning...

(first Disclaimer - I'm only commenting on the Free version of WinToFlash not the pay version)
Theres more then one way to do it.. and i tried the WintoFlash program you mentioned. and theres a few things that seem very unsettling about it. 
- - Firstly - it doesnt allow full support on the free version, it has a "Note" "to - Boot from the Flash Drive everytime before trying to load windows". 
- - The free version is also filled with ad's as it tries to connect to some remote host, (i didnt let it, i blocked it with my firewall and program still operated correctly)
- - After it finished its operation of copying my XP setup files to the USB, i opened the USB Directory expecting to see some type of boot files created and a directory tree of the setup files..... Nope it installed some proprietary apps and put the XP setupfiles in a couple split custom directories

Though it seems to operate fine so far, i did not try intalling XP with this method because of the very very High suspission i would assume that this program will probably install malware or possibly worse without the user even knowing if thy try now to run this XP from this Install method.


----------

